
How I Lost 17,000 GitHub Auth Tokens in One Night - gregorymichael
https://www.schneems.com/2017/08/30/how-i-lost-17000-github-auth-tokens-in-one-night/
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15135049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15135049)

